# Bogie is 10 years old



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday to my special guy. You were my introduction to the wonderful world of Maltese. Through you, life has changed all for the better. We have made wonderful friends both human and canine. How could an eight pound bundle of fur make such a difference in our lives. Daddy has become mayor of the neighborhood while walking you six times a day. My days are full with dog training classes, grooming, and just being totally consumed with you and your sister. It just doesn't seem possible that you have been in my life for almost 10 years. It has passed so quickly. I hope to share many more years with you, my love.
Bogie at 3 months


Bogie at five


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweetie,

Happy decade birthday, you are a special little guy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bogie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Bogey! You are one precious little boy!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bogie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy 10th Birthday Bogie.:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor Hope your day is filled with special treats


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bogie!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Bogie you are so so cute. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday dear Bogie!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bogie! Love the puppy to now picture! Hope you get lots of birthday treats!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa wishes her precious twin a very happy birthday! (And so do Sweetness and I)


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy 10th Birthday Bogie!artytime:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww Happy birthday Bogie, you handsome boy!

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you had a fun fun day!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bogie.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet love! Hope it's a great one  .


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy 10th Birthday Bogie. I hope you got some extra treats today!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bogie! 

_you were an adorable puppy no wonder your Mom and Dad fell in love with you.:wub:_


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bogie!!!! Hope that you had a Swell Day!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Bogie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Reva I loved looking at the pictures of little Bogie:wub: loved reading how much you and your hubby love him, they have a way of getting in our hearts:wub:


:wub:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE MAN BOGIE:wub:
​


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Bogie.*

Reva -- it just doesn't seem possible that Bogie is 10. Where has the time gone? Of course, I know that he is because Lacie will be 10 in October. Seems like just yesterday when we were bringing them home. And without them, we would never have met each other or all of the other wonderful Maltese friends. These little white bundles of fluff really do share love -- in so many ways.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bogie!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bogie! What a charming gentleman you are! Wishing you many more Happy Birthday's to come!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bogie!
Your family is lucky to have such a special little guy!
:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY, BOGIE:cheer: You are your mom's pride and joy (along with your sister, Cassie). Reva - I can't believe that was Bogie's puppy pictures. His ears were so brown. Never would have thought he would end up as white as he is now. Give our boy lots of kisses and high five paws from Tyler.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.................Bundle of joy:chili:

O.................Others would love to hold him and spoil him, just like Mommy does:hump:

G.................God sent treasure, feeling on cloud 9 :cloud9:

I..................In love with Bogie:heart:

E.................Everyone is sending kissi:smootch:






*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Reva----your Bogie (luv his name) was such a cute puppy at 3 mo. :wub:

Happy Birthday sweet boy. Love you!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happiest 10th birthday cutie pie.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY 10TH BIRTHDAY, BOGIE:cheer: You are your mom's pride and joy (along with your sister, Cassie). Reva - I can't believe that was Bogie's puppy pictures. His ears were so brown. Never would have thought he would end up as white as he is now. Give our boy lots of kisses and high five paws from Tyler.


Actually, his color was much lighter than the picture. That picture is a photo of a photo. The coloring is way off. He does have some tan on him which actually has darkened with age, and he is more cream than white.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

What a cute boy! I cant believe how dramatically his coloring changed from when he was a little puppy???


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday, sweet Bogie! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

